# new to this 1st IVF cycle



## SacGirl916

Hi Ladys im new to this should be starting IVF cycle for the first time in May am very nervuouse dont know what to expect. Any else starting in May.


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## SacGirl916

If anyone has gone threw IVF and have pcos I would like to get some information on ur experience


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome to BnB! We never did IVF, so I'm sorry I can't contribute in that way. Good luck though, I hope it all goes well for you!! There are a ton of ladies in the ttc boards that also do IVF, maybe try looking there!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------

